# What would these two make?



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I got 3 fish from Victoria Stark, and I was wondering what 2 of them spawned would make in the lines of colors. 

Here is the female...



















And my male...











Please let me know what you think the outcome would be!


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i don't know but ill buy one of the babies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they'd be beautiful!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol, thanks! I am not sure that I would be selling the fry at first, because I would "cull" the spawn down to the 20-40 best, and work from there I think. I wantto work on my line first, and make sure it is exactly what I want, and I know of at least 15 having homes for sure.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I think they'll b a bunch of cutey pies ^-^


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Aww, thanks!

Her is the other male I might breed her with..



















This is the same fish in my avatar, after his color change. My poor baby boy bites his tail! But he hasn't for almost a week now!  -knocks on wood-

And, the Leo wants his minute of glory, as well. He is my real baby, Just went through his first shed with me! All is well with that !


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your leo is cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think that they will be perfect


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your female is GORGEOUS!! Make sure to take lots of pictures of the fry when they get their color.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol, thanks, the Leo thinks he is cute too 

I didn't breed yet, I am posting this to decide on which ones I should breed xD 
Thanks, though!


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the first female. I like them both, but I mean for breeding her colors are more pronounced then the other fishie.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

They are both the same female... Just a different view of her.

I am still deciding on which male to breed, Thai or the other male...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you should breed Thai, but that's just 'cause I'm a sucker for marbles.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol, me too. I got him to try a blue marble line, and my spawn was unsuccessful, so I got another pair, to mix and match, again blue marbles, and they went well, probably would of had over 100 eggs, but the male ate them >.<

So, now, I will try my female, who is now gonna be named Lemon, because all of my girls are named after a fruit xD and Thai, named for the nation he came from. She is EXTREMELY eggy now, and you have to be blind not to tell haha.


Do you think I will get some marbled dragons from them?


----------

